# flying saucer wheels?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

about them for mousies... are they good? do they make sound? take up space? cost much? what wheel would you recommend?


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Flying saucers are good, according to me. They don't make much noise and they don't take up a lot of space. They're fairly easy to clean and they are, imo, quite cheap. I recommend them.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

As you're from the UK, check Amazon. It's cheap and it'll get to you in a few days.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

hmm might do, i attempted to put a wheel in my girls tank but they was small and didnt know what it was, my boy loves his though


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

All of my boxes have one. They all love them to bits, and they're easy to clean for the smelly boys. Plus they don't need tall cages to work. It keeps them entertained. Just make sure you don't lose the little white bit.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Saucers are safer, quieter, and fit better in my bins.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Curious, what size flying saucer to use for mice?

I'm asking for 2 of them for christmas, along with vet money to help out my lovelies since funds are so short, but not sure what size to get!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

well when ive seen saucers in pet shops theres a few sizes, the one for mice is in the smallest box, the box itself has a mouse picture on it and sais what pet its suited for


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazon has the 5" one down as the one for "mice and dwarf hamsters", but dwarf hamsters are generally much smaller than mice bred from show lines, so would people suggest getting the size up for bigger mice?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the medium ones (6.5" I think) for my mice. I wouldn't want them smaller than that.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok great, thanks  I thought they seemed like a more appropriate size!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I bought the small one. Big mistake.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha! Ah I wish the people who make pet products would actually learn what the animals they're making them for are like


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, I have two small "mouse" wheels that I was sold. They caused wheel tail in one of my girls. The medium size is much better.

BTW, If enough ppl wanted some of the bio-serv igloo/saucer combos and are willing to pay the costs, I don't mind having the company send it to my house and then forward it to the UK. I think someone checked and the company doesn't ship outside the U.S.. They are my favorite house/saucers for my bins.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, those are awesome! I would love some if it doesn't work out to be overly expensive ^_^


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

You can probably find the shipping price. It will be coming from zip code 32563. The U.s. post office is near my house, so it isn't much of an issue from this end.


----------



## rstauffer1029 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got one off Amazon, cost only $6 because of AmazonPrime, and free shipping.


----------

